# Stock Spring Specs



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

Does anyone have specs for stock springs? Are they the same between the LS, LT, LTZ, and Ecos, or does each car have different springs? I keep hearing talk that Ecos are lower, and LTZ's are lower, etc. Is this achieved with springs, or with other suspension geometry? 

I love my 1LT with the RS body kit, it looks and handles good for stock, but I wish it sat just a bit lower and rode a bit firmer. I don't really want to step up to coilovers, mostly because that's way outside of my budget. But if the Eco or LTZ has springs that are firmer/lower than mine, I'd be all about it. Already looking into nabbing LTZ rear bits so I can put some rear discs on my car.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

LTZ, ECO, and 2LT with Suspension/17Wheel upgrade are one size

LS, 1LT, 2LT are the other kind

There are two different sizes.


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info. 

Does anyone know if the LTZ/ECO springs stiffer than the LS/1LT springs, or just lower?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Snuze said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Does anyone know if the LTZ/ECO springs stiffer than the LS/1LT springs, or just lower?


They're shorter and slightly more stiff


----------



## trexstang (Nov 5, 2011)

I read somewhere ECO has .4" drop and 15% more spring rate than LS/LT.


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info. 

In the spring I want to get a set of LTZ wheels with good rubber. After I see how that affects the car and the ride, I'll probably swap on a set of ECO/LTZ springs. The car is my daily driver, and it's already got the RS body kit, so I'm not looking to go crazy dropping it, just enhance its stance and handling a bit.


----------



## troyclark77 (Jul 15, 2012)

I just found this post and was not sure if you were still interested in springs. I've got a brand new set of Eibach pro-kit springs that I decided not to put on my wife's cruze. I was going to, but finding the time to do it between studying for my boards and working, they just sat around and took up space. They haven't been taken out of the box. I'll let 'em go for 175 if you're interested.

Troy Clark


----------

